# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Turkish Schering Primobolan Depot Pics 08051E

## Xtralarg

Any thoughts guys?

----------


## MadRussian

> Any thoughts guys?


Hi mate,read this article. 
http://www.bodyofscience.com/issues/...ounterfeit.pdf
I'm afraid this Primo is fake.Look at image 6A

----------


## Xtralarg

> Hi mate,read this article. 
> http://www.bodyofscience.com/issues/...ounterfeit.pdf
> I'm afraid this Primo is fake.Look at image 6A


Looks like your right mate......to look at this you would never think it is fake either.......MONEY BACK TIME I THINK...Thanks!!

----------


## Booz

mate they are good lookin fakes!!i mean the shering sighn has even got the gap inbetween the squiggle,on that site it says that the squiggle is just a blob not a gap??a coupla inconsistencys with the site i think maybe??

----------


## Seajackal

Not even good looking but indeed fake just take a look at the labeling they
are not even. Fonts are wrong and the batch number is fukced up it doesn't
match to the real ones in no shape. Plus the red lines they should be thicker
and the collor is pink and not red. Sorry for your loss XL.  :Frown:

----------


## Seajackal

Hey XL now I think you got prop...I think they may contain some test prop inside the amps.

----------


## Booz

> Hey XL now I think you got prop...I think they may contain some test prop inside the amps.


LMAO!!! :LOL:

----------


## Xtralarg

> LMAO!!!


 :1hifu:

----------


## Xtralarg

> Hey XL now I think you got prop...I think they may contain some test prop inside the amps.


How much prop do you think per amp?

----------


## redline

bro check out my new thread with the real primo schering turkey.

----------


## Seajackal

I dunno cuz that may really vary from faker to faker so I guess at least 50mg
per amp?

----------


## Xtralarg

> I dunno cuz that may really vary from faker to faker so I guess at least 50mg
> per amp?


Thats not good,never mind...thanks for the info SJ

----------


## Weegiebol

Hey xtralarg, I had the same stuff a few months ago - schering never made primo in boxes of 3, always only one amp per box. I got mine from the NW of England (which is where I'm guessing you got yours too) - maybe perculiar to that area?? Anyway - you'll be pleased to know that even tho they arent real, there is DEFINATELY something in them (maybe prop?) as I still got results from them, and no adverse effects from injecting them either. And booz - you are right, the packaging is great looking, printing is top notch, except the writing on the box is only in 2 paragraphs, not 3 like the real deal - dont know why they bother to produce such high quality fakes, then go and f**k it up big time by putting them in 3's which never existed!

Just checked my pics, it's the same lot # as yours xtra - look on legit pic forum - real 1500 hcg and clen , but fake primo's thread posted by me

----------

